# Trying to Set Up Events America Wide!!!



## pitbullwalk (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm up and coming but very motivated. I just finished my term in the US Army and now its back to my first passion, APBT. I've formed a website to make it easy for pit bull lovers/owners to group up and walk for pit bull rights. 

I want more!
I'm based out of Houston, TX and have walks every 2 weeks. If your in the area, you can walk with me!

Also, I'm trying to find a location to have a hopefully large Pit Bull Event for Pit Bull Rights.... with my being new here, I have no idea where to begin! Any suggestions???

HIT ME UP!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

How many walks have you had? How many people were involved? I dont mean to be argumentative but dont you think walking a large group of DA pit bulls is a bad idea?


----------



## sittingbull (Apr 5, 2009)

I think hes means like cure for cancer runs.....so it will be supporting the pitbull community by registering to walk/run.


----------

